# ExpertGPS



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

after trying to find a solution to by pass garmin using gps, google maps, google docs, i opened up a gps file and this was the header

```
<gpx xmlns="http://www.topografix.com/GPX/1/1" creator="GlobalMotion" version="1.1" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" >
```
so i checked out topographics and much to my chagrin they don't support delorme recievers

luckily ExpertGPS: GPS Mapping Software works with .gpx files

the home edition is reasonably priced, i just prefer a web based solution. anyone have experience with this product?


----------



## Nathan Cloud (Jul 18, 2005)

Not really sure what you are going for in that first sentence there....

But I used expergps looong ago, it was good, did the job. Always felt the interface was a bit confusing though. They also have a free one: easygps. No mapping but if you just need to get stuff off your gps in gpx, that does the job (last time I looked at least).

It doesn't hold up to Topofusion though


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

i downloaded the free topfusion last night. the demo one wasn't so good, so i un-installed it then loaded the topo 8 upgrades and firm ware upgrade for my pn-40:thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jkmacman said:


> i downloaded the free topfusion last night. the demo one wasn't so good, so i un-installed it then loaded the topo 8 upgrades and firm ware upgrade for my pn-40:thumbsup:


you realize "wasn't so good" doesn't really describe anything?

You also realize that you can download demos of either basic or pro, right?


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> you realize "wasn't so good" doesn't really describe anything?
> 
> You also realize that you can download demos of either basic or pro, right?


It's unfair to try out a program for 5 minutes and make a decision. The word demo was accross the screen and i could'nt really see anythig

this program is probably good for folks that want serious map capabiliies. for me the important functions are a calender, that i can see my routes, and a place to store my gpx files, and view the route in a wysiwig, and save back to my device (delorme) as needed.

i can save the files in garmin, google and every trail. the problem with google is the calender won't link with the map and the google doc where i store the .kmz, or calender won't link with my maps. google tells me ie 6 will no longer be supported, i have ie 6 on my other computer.

i almost like every trail for unique rides, but since there's no calender, i can't see logging in my daily work-outs, which leads me bak to garmin


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jkmacman said:


> It's unfair to try out a program for 5 minutes and make a decision. The word demo was accross the screen and i could'nt really see anythig
> 
> this program is probably good for folks that want serious map capabiliies. for me the important functions are a calender, that i can see my routes, and a place to store my gpx files, and view the route in a wysiwig, and save back to my device (delorme) as needed.
> 
> ...


The demo tiles didn't detract from the use of topofusion for me or a lot of other people such that we couldn't make a decision. Most programs don't even let you "try before you buy". You can use it that way as long as you want.

And nobody ever claimed topofusion had a calendar. And since you weren't asking for a program with a calendar, how was anyone to know what you wanted?

Why on earth do you still run ie6? Upgrade already, for crying out loud. It's not like ie upgrades cost you anything.

I really don't know why I still respond to you. You try my patience something fierce.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

> Why on earth do you still run ie6? Upgrade already, for crying out loud. It's not like ie upgrades cost you anything.


at work it's what we all have. i have ie 7 on my 2nd computer


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

the google map should be able to link to the map, i almost have it, but the functionality not quite there yet

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=...d=109537601825184250095.00047fa4f78a887252133










in the description fields I can list links to other sources like every trail or garmin if need by, although I can't make it a hyper link as of yet:madman:


----------



## Nathan Cloud (Jul 18, 2005)

jkmacman said:


> for me the important functions are a calender


Topofusion does have it's "Log Book" feature - which is a calendar. Not sure if that is what you are looking for though.

That's all I got. Good luck


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up










This looks like a square deal. at work I have no dvd drive, so i can't load topo 8. I think they'll let you load the program on a 2nd computer



> Registered users of TopoFusion are entitled to all future versions of the product (either Pro or Basic). Check the "update" box during purchase to be added to our mailing list. Emails are sent only when new versions are available (usually only once a year) and we never give/sell emails out.
> 
> The latest versions of TopoFusion Pro and Basic are always available on our website.
> 
> ...


----------

